# Shipping time...



## chamberlaindavidd (Feb 21, 2010)

So i ordered my seeds for attitude on the 5th that said they were shipped on the 8th and my tracking says they hit the states on the 10th.
It is now the 21st and not only havent i got my seeds but tracking still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment". I know the tude is pretty popular around her and lots of people have used them so im curiuos from those with exsperance how long do you wait b4 you panic? Cause god knows im starting to get a bit fidgity specially since if i dont get my seeds in the ground by the 1st-ish there is NO chance they'll finsh before my Vacation.


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

no need to panic i 'm in the same delemma. This is not the tude but our us postal. X-mas and then snow have slowed our delivery quite a bit. I'm gonna give it till wed. and then start inquiring. Gotta tell ya though i have recieved ALL my orders. Not necisarrily in the 7 days i was hoping fer but they have always arrived.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 21, 2010)

they'll get there...dont worry.


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had it take a month, and I've had it take five days. Relax, the longest wait is when it actually gets here.


----------



## riley (Feb 23, 2010)

chamberlaindavidd said:
			
		

> So i ordered my seeds for attitude on the 5th that said they were shipped on the 8th and my tracking says they hit the states on the 10th.
> It is now the 21st and not only havent i got my seeds but tracking still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment". I know the tude is pretty popular around her and lots of people have used them so im curiuos from those with exsperance how long do you wait b4 you panic? Cause god knows im starting to get a bit fidgity specially since if i dont get my seeds in the ground by the 1st-ish there is NO chance they'll finsh before my Vacation.


 
i live in the STICKS wisconsin and it took me six days from order to my box.


----------



## chamberlaindavidd (Feb 24, 2010)

Well got my seeds today. Was a little dissapointed that all of my UFO's and 2 of my hindu kush were crushed to powder as well as only getting 9 of my 10 HBD seeds but they arrived and i think i got enough non crushed one to get a nice grow.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my - this is not good. I'd email Rachel. It might take a couple days to hear back. I ordered on the 13th and it was a weekend. They dispatched on the 15th (Mon) and I got them today - did you order stealth shipping? I have each time... the peace of mind is worth it IMO.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Feb 24, 2010)

chamberlaindavidd said:
			
		

> Well got my seeds today. Was a little dissapointed that all of my UFO's and 2 of my hindu kush were crushed to powder as well as only getting 9 of my 10 HBD seeds but they arrived and i think i got enough non crushed one to get a nice grow.


 Really? Your killin my buzz right now bro. Cause I ordered today and only bought 3 Medical Sour Diesel seeds and the one freebie. Do they replace crushed seeds? got the stealth BTW


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, e-mail the tude!


----------



## chamberlaindavidd (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya i ordered the stealth "Shirt" option, as for the crushed seeds i don't know if they replace em i'm not going to  worry about it though i sent them a E-mail thanking them for my order and giving them a heads up on the missing seeds and such so they could look into maybe different packaging. Say a box instead of one of those plastic envelops they ship in.
And OGCOUGH i wouldn't let my one exsperance get ya down. I've heard many many many report's of perfect shipment the attitude was a place to do business with quick to reply to all my questions and i'd bet the crushed seeds were 100% the result of my mail lady. I live out in the country and it's pretty normal to get f'd up mail out here.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 24, 2010)

i just got mine in the mail a few minutes ago...took em' 13 days to get here..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 24, 2010)

there is a new mug...a smiley face with a joint...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2010)

awww now I feel cheated PuffMonkey. I got this one with a bomb with wings... I'll trade ya?


----------



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

dude....in my opinion...and i dont care if anyone jumps on me....theattitude sucks...i have emailed them numerous times about things....only to never receive a response from them....they have below standard customer service from my experiences...they were also just recently busted by Dj Short for selling fake Dj genetics....i actually found a way better seedbank in the netherlands with awesome prices and nothing but positive reviews...pm me if you wanna know the outfit i recently bought my new seeds from.....space


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

why do we need to PM you?  If your happy with them then let the world know, you certainly aren't shy about putting one down...I haven't used the tude...so I have no comment on your statement...everyone is entitled to their oppinion...lol...but I think you'll be hard pressed to get anyone else to back up your statements...as many members here seem more than happy with the service they get from the tude.

So let us here about this other place youve ordered from with great results!  What did ya get?  How long did it take to recieve?  How were the germination rates?...etc


----------



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

the name of the joint is sannieshop.....i got 10 lowryders....and i also picked up the killing fields fems....and i havent germed them yet....took 8 days to get to me....and... at least sannie was nice enough to return emails with all inquires.....WAY BETTER COSTUMER SERVICE......i bought seeds from the tude one time....got my seeds....but...no customer service along with it.....outta 5 emails....i got not one response......


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmm...never heard of them...I'm gonna check them out though...thanks.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 26, 2010)

indeed legalize....check them out!!!....overall awesome dude...i just made another purchase last night....i bought the Herijuana strain.....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I've heard good things on the herijuana...something about being an ex junkie makes me scared of it though...lol

Checked out his site, I guess I really can't comment too much, cause I know nothing about this guy.  Its seriousely lacking in any sort of choices, but I guess if he's carrying what ya want and your happy with his service than congrats man.

He had an interesting article on soil life.

I think I'll stick with who I have done business with...I've never had a problem.  Once I've tried everything HD has to offer that sounds nice I'll go somewhere else.


----------

